# Viewfinder or Live View



## tahoetoeknee (May 7, 2017)

Do you shoot though the Viewfinder or Live View.


----------



## lion rock (May 7, 2017)

I like the size of the M. But I can't use the life view. First, under bright light, it can't be used, the reflection just washes out the screen, plus the glare and reflection. Second, my eyes are no longer good with myopic condition.
The M5 is attractive with its viewfinder. But the touch screen cannot be turned off, thus the focus point may be changed inadvertently in contact with the face, making it undesirable. 
Then, there is the higher cost.
-r


----------



## Zeidora (May 7, 2017)

Depends. I generally shoot on tripod and do lots of macro, so the brighter image and not touching the set-up is a big plus with live view. For hand-held, however, viewfinder. The mass of my body that is connected through my face against the viewfinder helps restrict movements of camera.

There more options: 
- tethering. Have only used it once or twice our of curiosity. 
- wireless on hand-held device. Have used that a couple of times, but only recently as the Wifi option became available for 5DsR. Really convenient if camera is in odd places.


----------



## Valvebounce (May 8, 2017)

Hi tahoetoeknee. 
I predominantly shoot viewfinder, very rarely I use live view for low or high angle shots, I also occasionally use DSLR Controller wth a 7" tablet tethered via USB cable for macro and other special circumstances which would usually involve a tripod too. In fact even when using a tripod I prefer to use the viewfinder unless dictated by camera location, position or orientation. 
I do not like the ergonomics / physics of holding a large DSLR and lens out in front of me to use the live view, it makes no sense _*to me*_ as the quality of _*my*_ images suffer when _*I*_ use this technique. 

Cheers, Graham.


----------



## leadin2 (May 8, 2017)

DSLR handheld - Viewfinder
DSLR on tripod - Live View
PnS and MILC - Most of the time Live View


----------



## Don Haines (May 8, 2017)

Valvebounce said:


> Hi tahoetoeknee.
> I predominantly shoot viewfinder, very rarely I use live view for low or high angle shots, I also occasionally use DSLR Controller wth a 7" tablet tethered via USB cable for macro and other special circumstances which would usually involve a tripod too. In fact even when using a tripod I prefer to use the viewfinder unless dictated by camera location, position or orientation.
> I do not like the ergonomics / physics of holding a large DSLR and lens out in front of me to use the live view, it makes no sense _*to me*_ as the quality of _*my*_ images suffer when _*I*_ use this technique.
> 
> Cheers, Graham.


Same for me!


----------



## Sabaki (May 8, 2017)

Perhaps a 3rd option for both should be added

Unlike an earlier poster, I do my macro handheld as I mostly shoot insects etc and for that, I shoot through my viewfinder.
When the subject is stationary and I shoot off of a tripod, I shoot liveview as the 10x magnification, histogram and electronic level (7Dii & 6D) as this guarantees sharpness, exposure and horizons are correct.

For moving subject, I like the viewfinder as it seems to be an extention of my body and I adjust easier to birds in flight etc


----------



## Ian_of_glos (May 8, 2017)

Although I almost always use the viewfinder for my own shooting, I have found Live View to be quite useful when handing my camera to someone else to take a photo. Frequently, as I pass the camera to them they look at the rear LCD monitor, expecting to see the scene they are about to capture. It doesn't matter how clearly and carefully I explain how the viewfinder works they are far more comfortable using the LCD monitor to frame the picture. With the 5D mk 4 I have enabled touch shutter, so all they need to do is tap on the part of the screen that they want to be in focus and it takes the picture. What could be easier?
However in practice I think it depends whether you come from the smart phone generation or not. I would much rather use the viewfinder as it gives me more control and I feel the camera is more stable if I hold it to my eye rather than at arm's length.


----------



## AcutancePhotography (May 8, 2017)

I really need to start exploring what LV can do. I use the VF, honestly, because that's what I have always used.

New tricks and elderly canines you know.


----------



## Besisika (May 8, 2017)

Sabaki said:


> Perhaps a 3rd option for both should be added
> 
> Unlike an earlier poster, I do my macro handheld as I mostly shoot insects etc and for that, I shoot through my viewfinder.
> When the subject is stationary and I shoot off of a tripod, I shoot liveview as the 10x magnification, histogram and electronic level (7Dii & 6D) as this guarantees sharpness, exposure and horizons are correct.
> ...


Agree! We need both option.
For portraiture at high speed sync: Live view.
For sport: viewfinder.


----------



## LDS (May 8, 2017)

Viewfinder when handheld or, on a tripod and tracking. Live view when on a tripod and accurate composition/manual focusing is required for static subjects (without a good focusing screen, no other way), less risks to move the camera unintentionally (especially with tethered live view).


----------



## neuroanatomist (May 8, 2017)

leadin2 said:


> DSLR handheld - Viewfinder
> DSLR on tripod - Live View
> PnS and MILC - Most of the time Live View



Same for me.


----------



## SkynetTX (May 8, 2017)

Viewfinder, of course. The point of using a DSLR is that you can see the same image in the Viewfinder that you going to capture. LiveView is for point and shoot and mirrorless cameras.


----------



## neuroanatomist (May 8, 2017)

SkynetTX said:


> Viewfinder, of course. The point of using a DSLR is that you can see the same image in the Viewfinder that you going to capture. LiveView is for point and shoot and mirrorless cameras.



Put a 10-stop ND and a CPL on your lens, then try composing and focusing with the viewfinder.


----------



## Sporgon (May 8, 2017)

neuroanatomist said:


> leadin2 said:
> 
> 
> > DSLR handheld - Viewfinder
> ...



Me too, but p&s and mirrorless the same as dslr with me, viewfinder when handheld.


----------



## Valvebounce (May 9, 2017)

Hi Ian. 
Of course there is another problem with arms length, we nearly all reach an age where our arms are not long enough! 

Cheers, Graham. 



Ian_of_glos said:


> I would much rather use the viewfinder as it gives me more control and I feel the camera is more stable if I hold it to my eye rather than at arm's length.


----------



## Valvebounce (May 9, 2017)

neuroanatomist said:


> SkynetTX said:
> 
> 
> > Viewfinder, of course. The point of using a DSLR is that you can see the same image in the Viewfinder that you going to capture. LiveView is for point and shoot and mirrorless cameras.
> ...



Or how about the lesser model range (some here must still use XXXD or older XXD models) where the viewfinder is only 95%, liveview helps with those to see what is _*not missing*_ from the shot _*that should be*_! 

Cheers, Graham.


----------



## Maximilian (May 9, 2017)

If you have ever shot LiveView on a skiing slope or a sunny beach you know the importance of a viewfinder.

Personally I only use LiveView when shooting video, with ND or sometimes macro.
And there are rare situations where I can't get my eye behind the viewfinder.


----------



## magarity (May 30, 2017)

Count one more for arm's length not being long enough to see the Live View clearly.

Just out of curiosity does anyone know what the focus of the viewfinder is distanced to? I never have a problem seeing it, so it must be at least a little more than one arm-unit :/


----------



## BillB (May 30, 2017)

magarity said:


> Count one more for arm's length not being long enough to see the Live View clearly.
> 
> Just out of curiosity does anyone know what the focus of the viewfinder is distanced to? I never have a problem seeing it, so it must be at least a little more than one arm-unit :/



For me, LiveView makes sense if I am working with a tripod, but using LiveView handheld is just plain silly, and more than a little annoying. So no tripod, no LiveView.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (May 31, 2017)

magarity said:


> Count one more for arm's length not being long enough to see the Live View clearly.
> 
> Just out of curiosity does anyone know what the focus of the viewfinder is distanced to? I never have a problem seeing it, so it must be at least a little more than one arm-unit :/



Are you asking about eye relief? Its about 21mm for a 5D MK IV. As far as your eye focusing on the viewfinder, it depends on your eye as to how far away you can focus on it. The eyepiece itself is focused on the ground surface of the focus screen just below the pentaprism. Its like a movie screen, its not focused to your eye, its your eye that focuses on it. There is a adjustable diopter which compensates for those who are near or far sighted, but not for astigmatism.


----------



## bholliman (Jun 19, 2017)

I answered viewfinder, since that is how I do the majority of my shooting, but I use Live View quite a bit as well. I'm glad I have both options.

I almost always use live view when shooting on a tripod. When hand holding, almost always the viewfinder with my 5DsR. I can only remember using live view hand held with my 5DsR once - when we were returning from a boat tour of the Na Pali coast of Kauai and a spectacular sunset was behind us and I was sitting at the front of the tour boat with many people behind us. I shot a number of LV shots over my head, behind. Some of the shots actually turned out OK.

With my M5, I shoot with the viewfinder except when I used the articulated lcd to shoot with the camera over my head or down low. Probably 85% VF 15% LV with the M5.


----------



## FTb-n (Jun 24, 2017)

SkynetTX said:


> Viewfinder, of course. The point of using a DSLR is that you can see the same image in the Viewfinder that you going to capture. LiveView is for point and shoot and mirrorless cameras.


+1
I use a 5D3 and a 1Dx mostly for sports where AF tracking in varied lighting conditions is critical. There are occaisions where the _Live View_ feature is handy, but the true benefits of a 1Dx are only available with the viewfinder. Plus, I find it far easier to hold a DSLR steady when using the viewfinder.


----------

